# Mega-G 1.7 surprise...Indy body won't fit LMP chassis?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I was surprised when my new Mega-G 1.7 Indy body would not fit on a 1.7 LMP chassis. Whats happened where all 1.7 chassis are not the same?

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you take the body-clip off of the LMP chassis? I ask this because I have the Indy/F1 cars and those bodies do not use body clips. Instead the body itself hooks on to the actual chassis w/o the body clip. 

The body clip I am talking about goes over the motor. The body clip black shiny plastic. I don't know if you know this info or not so that is why I am telling you this stuff about the clip. I am not trying to be Captain Obvious.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Jim,
I have a number of 1.7 MGs. I just swapped bodies between one of LMPs and F-1s with no problem (well other than some of them are a tight fit to snap on).

There is no body clip used on either car, the body just snaps onto the chassis.

Charlie


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh I thought the LMP's used a clip. I have a couple of 1.5's that use the clip for the GT40's.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have gone back and looked at everything. Each 1.7 chassis looks identical. Yet, try and put the indy car body on the LMP chassis and it binds. The rear wheels are being restriced by either the arm or the axle gear rubbing something.

It does not make since that the later release (the LMP car) would have a bigger chassis then the initially released indy car. Usually, things get smaller as they evolve...not larger.

Still stumped.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

MSWaterlogged:

When you swapped did the LMP chassis motor bind slightly?

I just took 5 LMP chassis and tried each in the red and white Core Indy body. All when snapped in greatly reduced the freedom of the rear wheels.

I then tried 3 or 4 Indy chassis in the Core body. All fit swell.:drunk:

Very confused.

Jim NortonHuntsville, AL


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

The member on on here by the name of Wahoo is actually [email protected] Steve is very helpful and the AFX people are just as great about answering questions & helping to solve problems. Maybe they have some insight on what the problem is.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

The member on on here by the name of Wahoo is actually [email protected] Steve is very helpful and the AFX people are just as great about answering questions & helping to solve problems. Maybe they have some insight on what the problem is. 

I tried to put a body clip from my 1.5 Mega G to my 1.7 and it will rub the arm as well. So maybe these problems are related? I do not know if they even use a body clip for the 1.7's at all. I just made the assumption, that they used them, for the NASCAR bodies & the Muscle Cars. And we all know what happens when you assume


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Oh I thought the LMP's used a clip. I have a couple of 1.5's that use the clip for the GT40's.


The 1.5s use a clip. The LMP cars (Audi and Peugeot) fit the 1.7 chassis directly without a clip.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Jim,
I just did a quick and dirty test. I took two cars off the shelf, 1 LMP, 1 F1. Ran them to get a best time on my track. Switched bodies and ran them again. The times seemed pretty close to me considering my lack of consistency while running. I don't see any indication of binding, etc. 

I will try to do a better test later and see what happens using multiple cars.

Is it possible your red/white body has an issue? Although if it does not sure why it works OK with it's own chassis.

Charlie


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

MSwaterlogged said:


> The 1.5s use a clip. The LMP cars (Audi and Peugeot) fit the 1.7 chassis directly without a clip.
> 
> Charlie


Do you know if the 1.7's use a clip for the Nascar & Muscle Car bodies?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Do you know if the 1.7's use a clip for the Nascar & Muscle Car bodies?


They do not. The latest release of bodies are tooled to not use the clip.

-Paul


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

A little further investigation yielded two different 1.7 chassis for the Mega-G.

There is a difference of the bulkhead ahead of the armature.

1) The chassis under the Indy cars has a bulkhead which obscures a portion of the armature shaft.

2) The chassis under the LMP car has no bulhead above the armature shaft.

It would appear the chassis without the bulkhead would fit either body but thats not the case. Anybody know when and why this modification was made to the 1.7 chassis? Its a troublesome variation to say the least.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, either I am not understanding the difference or I have all the same version of 1.7 chassis. I just looked at 4-5 LMP and Indy/F1 chassis and they all look the same to me. Guess that could explain why I had no trouble swapping bodies.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

There were two versions of the Mega-G 1.7 chassis. The original version had the motor magnets retained by clips front and rear, and had cutouts on the bottom side of the chassis at the rear edge of the traction magnets. The rear motor magnet retainer also retained the traction magnets. The second version does not have the cutouts by the traction magnets, and the motor magnets and traction magnets snap into the chassis rather than have the retainers. See the pic below. Only the front motor magnet retainer is shown in the below picture.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. I apparently only have the second version of the chassis. Guess I missed out on the first version:jest:

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think they made the first version for long. I had one, but it did not perform as good as the second versions I had so I sold it.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys,
I got an answer from Steve Russell (Racemasters) about the chassis. Here is what he told me (I have his permission to post).

Here is a quick summary:



1) Original Mega-G ~2007: first body was Formula (Champ Cars); original chassis used bulkheads to secure traction and motor magnets and rear armature bushing

2) CPSIA law passes. Chassis has to be re-designed to meet new standards overnight ~2009: bulkheads go away replaced by snap in design for motor, traction magnets and rear armature bushing. This actually reduces size of the chassis “package” making more clearance.

3) The LMP cars didn’t come out until after the new chassis was in full production. Therefore, all LMP cars came with non-bulkhead chassis.

4) All Formula bodies should fit Mk1 or Mk2 chassis the same. If anything, the Mk2 would fit better as there is more clearance. But in practice there is no difference.


He was interested in the fact that the body would not fit the other chassis. Unless there is something wrong with the body in question, it should fit both.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Guys,
> I got an answer from Steve Russell (Racemasters) about the chassis. Here is what he told me (I have his permission to post).
> 
> Here is a quick summary:
> ...


That difference is what I showed in the pictures I posted.

Thanks for the information straight from Steve Russell.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep, your pictures were great to help me understand the difference since I apparently don't have any of the MKI chassis.

Charlie


----------

